# Netherland Dwarf & Hotot Pair - Warren, MI



## avabun (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all, 
Please see this petfinder link for this bonded pair out of Warren, MI.
Although they seem to have little bunny diva attitudes :innocent, I assume because of their awesome cuteness that they won't be in the shelter long.

I just had to share this, you will see why.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14084694


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 20, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
I smiled really big as soon as I saw them! Thank you for sharing


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 20, 2009)

So cute! Frida likes to honk too, so maybe we'll have to honk back at her to see if she'll warm up to us like Snuffy did!


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 20, 2009)

:bunnyheartOh my goodness how absolutley cute are they! I need to move to a mansion so I can take all these cute bunnies I see everywhere..So hard to look away and not take them..sigh..I want them all :big kiss:


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

Dressed to impress!


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2009)

I think those two used to belong to one of our members who recently had to rehome some of her bunnies due to financial issues. They are adorable!


----------

